# Samsung Galaxy S4 compatible portable DAC/AMPs?



## JD1993

So I recently got a Samsung Galaxy S4 and I want to start using it for music instead of bringing along my iPod Video Classic. However, the headphones/IEMs I use for portable listening are the HiFiMAN RE-262s and the Mad Dogs w/ Alpha Pads. Both of which are not necessarily easy headphones to run. I was wondering if there was a portable amp available that would satisfactorily power both of those headphones? If there aren't any then I would be open to getting a better music player, instead.


----------



## KetchupNinja

Currently using the FiiO E17 for my S4 at the moment.  Just enable USB audio in settings and get a OTG cable from Toxic Cable's ebay listing.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111036655521?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
   
  FiiO's E18 is supposedly coming out sometime next month, I'd probably wait for that unless you needed something right now.


----------



## JD1993

Awesome!Thank you very much.


----------



## JD1993

I have the FiiO E17, actually. And I've been using it paired with the E09K for my computer. Do you have a different link to get a cable like that? Because the one that you linked is already done.


----------



## KetchupNinja

Sure thing, found these as well:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/mini-USB-OTG-Host-cable-lead-for-Archos-Home-Tablet-7/251278031759?_trksid=p2047675.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D8355729606371285409%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D251147285033%26
   
  http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg


----------



## JD1993

And these will both work with the Galaxy S4 and the FiiO E17? Also, have they revealed the E18s price?


----------



## KetchupNinja

I got those links from threads where others were looking for an android otg cable.  I think the FiiO rep here quoted around $180 for the E18.


----------



## JD1993

Awesome. One last question. If I were to use just a 3.5 to 3.5 mm cable from the GS4 to my E17, what settings would it need to be on to work?


----------



## KetchupNinja

You don't need any special settings to use it that way.  Just plug it into the amp and play.  However, using that method to connect it will bypass the E17's DAC.  You'd be amping the amped signal from the S4 headphone jack.


----------



## JD1993

Well I tried it, and I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or not. Because no matter what setting I'm on (Aux, usb, etc), it doesn't work. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## JD1993

Fixed it. Turns out the cable that came with the E17 wasn't working.


----------



## bluchicboi

May i ask why the cable of the e17's are'nt workin? I have the e17 and planning to get the gs4.. What cable are you using now?


----------



## sobrietywarrior

Quote: 





ketchupninja said:


> Currently using the FiiO E17 for my S4 at the moment.  Just enable USB audio in settings and get a OTG cable from Toxic Cable's ebay listing.


 
   
  How do you enable USB audio? I haven't been able to find it in the S4 settings. Or were you referring to the E17?


----------



## JD1993

Bluchicboi, the 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable that came with my E17. I just used a removable headphone cable.


----------



## KetchupNinja

sobrietywarrior said:


> How do you enable USB audio? I haven't been able to find it in the S4 settings. Or were you referring to the E17?




To enable USB audio for the S4:

Settings-->My Device-->Accesory

Then check mark "Audio Output Mode".


----------



## mhoram

ketchupNinja, 
   
  I have enabled it this way but it still plays on my handset speaker instead of out of my DAC/AMP. I have verified the cable works, and the DAC/AMP works. Do yo know of any resources to help me? I have been searching forums for weeks now with no results on how to enable this. Samsung says the function does not exist. Is there anywhere you know of that can help me? I have also tried xd developers site.


----------



## KetchupNinja

Are you using an E17?  The E17 is the only amp/dac that is confirmed to work so far with some android devices.  Now if you are using an E17 though, there are only a few things that I can think of.  Is your cable an OTG cable?  A regular mini usb to micro usb wont work.  Another thing to check is if the E17 is set to USB mode.  Sorry, that's all I can come up with for now.


----------



## mhoram

Actually, there are a number of DAC/Amps confirmed to work with the S4. I have one, the LeckertonUHA6. There is a thread on head-fi that catalogues all the ones that do and don't work, with various devices. You got me thinking, though, I do have an OTG cable, but I am thinking now that it may be defective. I will do a search and see if there are any recommended or confirmed OTG cables people have bought that works. I verified that my OTG cable will work properly with a thumb drive, but either audio is not working on it or it is not designed to pass the digital audio. Thanks for your help. The search is on!


----------



## av911

When you plug in the OTG cable, it should say "Lock" for 0.5 seconds on the E17. That's how you know the phone recognizes it.


----------



## mhoram

I have the Leckerton UHA-6S mk II. It does not indicate the connection.


----------



## av911

Have you tried restarting the phone and try again?


----------



## Bazirker

I am very interested in whether or not you can get this working, as I like the Galaxy S4 more than the HTC One but the One definitely has support for an external amp/DAC via USB OTG...kind of a dealbreaker if the S4 does not!


----------



## JD1993

Bazirker, the FiiO E18 is supposedly being released soon. It's meant for android phones and is a DAC/AMP. I'm probably just going to wait for that.


----------



## mhoram

I have read more than a few threads about how the S4 IS plug-n-play with several DAC/Amps. I feel like I am missing something. If you search and look around here on head-fi, you will see what I mean.


----------



## mhoram

av911,
   
  I have tried re-starting, as well as several different ways of connecting and re-starting. No joy.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> I am very interested in whether or not you can get this working, as I like the Galaxy S4 more than the HTC One but the One definitely has support for an external amp/DAC via USB OTG...kind of a dealbreaker if the S4 does not!


 
   
  A list of standard USB DAC reportedly interworking with the Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S4:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2535


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





mhoram said:


> I have the Leckerton UHA-6S mk II. It does not indicate the connection.


 
   
   
  It’s weird.
  The Leckerton UHA-6S MKII is reportedly working with a stock Galaxy S4.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2535#post_9542243
   
   
  The Galaxy S4 has two different USB Audio implementations, and two different ways to debug your problem:
   
  . native USB Audio at the kernel level
  A dmesg log output could detail what is going on between your Galaxy S4 and your Leckerton UHA-6S MKII
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/675#post_8824757
   
  . USB Audio included in the USB Audio Recorder PRO app available on Google Play store with a free trial version
  "If you want, I can have a look what the issue is.
  Please start USB Audio Recorder PRO, go to the Prefs tab, select Logging and then Log to file. Exit the app. Go into Android settings, Apps, select USB Audio Recorder PRO and Force Close the app. Start USB Audio Recorder PRO again and take note of what it says exactly. Let me know what it said and please email me the log file called USBAudioLog.txt in the root of your sdcard. Please email to info AT audio-evolution.com." [the developer of USB Audio Recorder PRO]
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2505#post_9518586


----------



## mhoram

DanBa,
   
  Thank you so much for your help. I will try to do this today and email the log file later this afternoon. I did install the USB Audio Recorder app, I had learned about t from many posts, but it does not see any attached devices. I will follow your instructions above and send you the log file. Thanks!


----------



## JD1993

av911, could you give us a link to where you bought that cable?


----------



## mhoram

Here it is. I have verified that it works with a USB thumb drive, and with other OTG connections.
   
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GGBYJ4/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mhoram

DanBa, I have sent the info. Thanks!


----------



## Chris1967

Hi all!
   
  This is my first post here but i am an experienced headfier and have been reading this forum for years.
   
  Recently i have acquired a Galaxy S4 so naturally i wanted to connect it to my DACs and the Fiio e17, was the natural portabel choice, especially having one already.
   
  I tried every cable i had but it was not working... then i read carefully here and noticed that the OTG cable is different than standard USB cables
   
  http://im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2012/jun/difference_circuit_271738111300.jpg
   
  This difference is why some people might not be able to get the e17 to lock.
   
  Thank you very much for the links to the cables, ordered one and waiting for it to arrive!!


----------



## cam23x

Any solution to the problem yet. I'm having the same thing happen, but my e07k says lock when the device connects and the phone says usb connection made.


----------



## mhoram

Wired.com S4.23x,

I still don't have any solution to my problem. I've read some posts and look at some threads people have recommended but nothing seems to work for my phone. Both T Mobile and Samsung have refused to help me. so I'm still pretty much stuck without being able to use my OTG audio out feature when everyone else seems to be able to on their S4.


----------



## phi303

Just wanted to say that this:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/390603650726?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
   
*^DOES NOT WORK^*
   
  well, it accidentally worked one time but couldn't get it to work a second time, likely a faulty cable so I went the normal route and got this:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/390453545920?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
   
   
  I'm still looking for a cable similar to the first link but haven't found a reliable one yet. It'd be awesome to find a flawless 3in M/M Mini/Micro but alas my google-fu isn't strong enough.


----------



## cam23x

Well I got the e07k to work using usb audio recorder pro. This is a plus but really wanted it work with the phone not just the app. Oh well... anyone know if  a govibe magnum+ works with the galaxy s4?


----------



## baydude

Which external DAC works w/ the Galaxy S4? Will be using it w/ the JDS Labs C5 amp so need DAC only.


----------



## scrypt

Quote: 





danba said:


> A list of standard USB DAC reportedly interworking with the Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S4:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2535


 

 The intermittently dyslexic (cf. moi) should note that the S4 list is the last in DanBa's extremely helpful and alphabetically multi-leveled post and appears at the bottom:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2685#post_9642850


----------



## mhoram

We are fixed!
   
  It was the obvious thing. The cable was defective. I just got two other cables from Amazon (very cheap). They both work perfectly immediately. The are both from different vendors, but they are both the exact same cable. They are different from the original in one way: the micro USB portion that plugs into the Galaxy S4 is much longer than the defective one. I don't know if that means anything, but there it is. Thanks to everyone for your help, especially DanBa who took extra time and effort to help me. Thanks!


----------



## Bazirker

Can you link to the cables you got that ended up working?


----------



## JD1993

My FiiO E17 works perfectly with my Galaxy S4! I got this cable from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GGBYJ4/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1, as well as a 32gb micro SD. I can upload pics if anyone wants.


----------



## Bazirker

Thanks!


----------



## cam23x

Sold my fiio e07k and bought an e17. Very happy with the sound. Slight crackle every once and a while when hooked up to wifi. 
Here is the cable I bought from eBay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/mini-USB-OTG-Host-cable-adaptor-Samsung-Galaxy-S2-I9100-S3-I9300-SIII-S-III-3/251313739506?_trksid=p2047675.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D408427649595709294%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D261249726738%26


----------



## cam23x

[/IMG]


----------



## JD1993

That is an awesome case for your S4. Which one is it?


----------



## cam23x

http://www.amazon.com/SPIGEN-Protective-Infinity-Advanced-Absorption/dp/B00BW6GJ1K/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1375913591&sr=1-1


----------



## JD1993

Awesome! Thanks a lot.


----------



## mhoram

Here they are:
   
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FUNYSA/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
   
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QX7KYU/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mhoram

JD 1993, that is the cable that does not work on mine. So mine must be defective.


----------



## JD1993

Strange. It works perfectly for me.


----------



## mhoram

Yup. So mine must be defective. Mine works for USB drives, etc., but not as OTG.


----------



## JD1993

OH! Do you have the correct settings on? Also, it's the Galaxy S4, right? (Sorry if you already posted this information.)


----------



## drSeehas

Quote: 





mhoram said:


> ... Mine works for USB drives, etc., but not as OTG.


 
  What is the difference between USB drives, etc. and USB OTG?


----------



## goroncy

I'm not sure anybody is interested but I finally managed to get iBasso D10 Cobra work with my Galaxy S4 i9505. I was able to do it previously but only with "USB Audio Recorder PRO" bypassing samsungs/androids USB audio drivers/support. Thanks to patch these two are now connected and dance together like Beauty with a Beast  without any special software. I think that applying that patch may help not only with iBasso D10 Cobra but with other DACs also. I know that eXtream team is planning to realease special service that will allow other apps to send audio via custom USB audio driver. But this is future and the above solution worked for me and no changes to any application is needed for this to work. Power Amp, Neutron, ... all you want works.


----------



## JD1993

Awesome.


----------



## baydude

Quote: 





goroncy said:


> I'm not sure anybody is interested but I finally managed to get iBasso D10 Cobra work with my Galaxy S4 i9505. I was able to do it previously but only with "USB Audio Recorder PRO" bypassing samsungs/androids USB audio drivers/support. Thanks to patch these two are now connected and dance together like Beauty with a Beast  without any special software. I think that applying that patch may help not only with iBasso D10 Cobra but with other DACs also. I know that eXtream team is planning to realease special service that will allow other apps to send audio via custom USB audio driver. But this is future and the above solution worked for me and no changes to any application is needed for this to work. Power Amp, Neutron, ... all you want works.


 

 What kernel did you use?


----------



## rmilewsk

I'm sure this has been asked here before but I can't find a definitive answer either on here or online. 
  
 I have a galaxy s4 and I am going to be connecting via some type of cable to something like an RSA intruder. My question is what do I set in the galaxy S4 to tell it to send the bit level audio out of the usb port? Is it something in the settings?


----------



## goroncy

Quote: 





baydude said:


> What kernel did you use?


 
   
  kernel: 3.4.0-1081224 se.infra@S0210-13#1 
   
  It came with Omega ROM - which by the way is really good. But the kernel is stock. And besides. As far as I understand USB Audio Samsung proprietary driver is not compiled into the kernel itself. 
   
  The most important thing which I did was to install this patch. Oryginally it has packages for 4.2.1 version of the android, and mine is 4.2.2 but it worked. To be honest I have no idea what it did but I suspect it has something to do with changing the output device when the USB DAC is connected. This patch has nothing to do with drivers. Drivers are allready there and working.


----------



## goroncy

Quote: 





rmilewsk said:


> I'm sure this has been asked here before but I can't find a definitive answer either on here or online.
> 
> I have a galaxy s4 and I am going to be connecting via some type of cable to something like an RSA intruder. My question is what do I set in the galaxy S4 to tell it to send the bit level audio out of the usb port? Is it something in the settings?


 
   
  Some kind of cable to some kind of DAC . Seems like you really need some help friend. First of all I salute you for buying Ray Samuels. I own SR-71A myself and I think that this is the best small electronics I have ever bought in my life. But back to your problem. 
   
   
  What you need is USB otg cable. The best for your needs is micro to mini USB cable. I am not sure but from the pictures I can see that Intruder has mini USB not micro. Just make sure that this is the case. You can buy something like this:
   
http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/usb-c449/usb-otg-on-the-go-c1507/0-5m-usb-otg-cable-black-type-micro-a-to-mini-b-p1209
   
  You will have only one cable then. There are also some shorter versions by some fancy audio companies, but you will be forced to spend like 50$ for 2 inch cable so it is just stupid. 
  You can also buy something like this:
   
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004ULZD7U/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
   
  and use it along with normal USB to mini USB cable that you probably allready have. 
  You can also make the cable yourself which is realy easy.
   
   
   
  As far as USB audio settings of your Galaxy S4 goes it might be simple or a little bit more complex. Depends on how these two (DAC and phone) will be willing to cooperate. 

 Go to settings
 Go to My device tab
 Accessories
 Audio output mode
 Mark the checkbox to checked
   
  Now forget about above steps I just wrote because it's bull$#%t that I found on some other thread. It has nothing to do with USB Audio whatsoever. The answer is that if after connecting your DAC (remember to switch it on) the sound goes through the speaker, something is wrong (connect and disconnect them at least 4 times to be sure !!!). For me this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2029728 patch was the savior. Read the thread on xda. You may have some problems to make this patch to work. The adb.exe that comes with this patch is not working for some reason. You will have to replace it with the new one. What is adb.exe you don't have to know. Lets say that some application to enable communication with your android device. After applying this patch restart your phone. If it doesn't work for you some debugging will be necessary. 
   
  Remember that there is "USB Audio Recorder PRO" application that bypasses the Samsung's driver completely. It has some very basic player with it also. People were very successful using it with many phone/DAC combinations. The company which did it is planning to release special android application(service) that will enable other applications to bypass the androids usb audio driver. 
   
  There was a post about RS Predator and Galaxy SIII working together http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/150#post_8538933. SIII is reported to work with different set of DACs than SIV, but still I would ask this guy about what he did and if he had any problems. 
   
  Hope this will help.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





goroncy said:


> I'm not sure anybody is interested but I finally managed to get iBasso D10 Cobra work with my Galaxy S4 i9505. I was able to do it previously but only with "USB Audio Recorder PRO" bypassing samsungs/androids USB audio drivers/support. Thanks to patch these two are now connected and dance together like Beauty with a Beast  without any special software. I think that applying that patch may help not only with iBasso D10 Cobra but with other DACs also. I know that eXtream team is planning to realease special service that will allow other apps to send audio via custom USB audio driver. But this is future and the above solution worked for me and no changes to any application is needed for this to work. Power Amp, Neutron, ... all you want works.


 
   
  Great news!
   
  I don’t understand what is happened.
   
  It should be interesting to compare the dmesg log output files with and without the patch.
   
  There are other methods, unluckily not universal: 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/652535/if-your-usb-dac-does-not-work-with-your-android-phone-try-this
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2565#post_9575279


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





rmilewsk said:


> I'm sure this has been asked here before but I can't find a definitive answer either on here or online.
> 
> I have a galaxy s4 and I am going to be connecting via some type of cable to something like an RSA intruder. My question is what do I set in the galaxy S4 to tell it to send the bit level audio out of the usb port? Is it something in the settings?


 
   
  Just plug and play, because it’s USB!
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plug_and_play
   
  Plug and play, if everything is compliant with the USB specification.
   
  The designers of the Galaxy S4 and the RSA Intruder have the same understanding of the USB specification: Galaxy S4 and Intruder can interwork.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2835
   
  USB is a master-slave communication bus: the master or computer is a USB host, the slave or peripheral is a USB peripheral.
  The Galaxy S4 is dual-role USB device, sometimes a USB host, sometimes a USB peripheral.
  In order to interact with a USB peripheral like the RSA Intruder, the Galaxy S4 should be switched to USB host mode.
  It’s the case when a functional Micro-A USB plug (i.e. pin 4 connected to pin 5) is inserted into the Micro USB receptacle of the Galaxy S4. 
   
  Such a Micro USB plug is one of the two ends of a so-called USB OTG cable adapter (i.e. functional Micro-A USB plug to Standard-A receptacle cable adapter).
  http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=USB%20OTG%20cable%20adapter%20
   
  Galaxy S4 > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable adapter + regular USB cable provided by RSA >> RSA Intruder >> headphones
   
  Such a Micro USB plug is one of the two ends of a so-called USB OTG cable provided by USB cable makers.
  http://www.headfoneshop.com/eshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=139
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/661441/forza-audioworks-the-appreciation-thread
   
  Galaxy S4 > digital USB audio out >> Micro USB plug to Mini USB plug USB OTG cable >> RSA Intruder >> headphones


----------



## rmilewsk

Thanks, So I don't need to set anything in the options of the galaxy s4? I just need to connect all of these cables and everythng works perfectly?


----------



## Poimandres

That is correct. You dont have to change any settings. Audio output mode doesnt need to be checked, it even works with power saving mode enabled.


----------



## rmilewsk

I bought a T&S Electronics Micro USB OTG Host cable and an audioquest dragonfly. I hooked up the OTG cable to the galaxy s4, the dragonfly to the OTG and my shure 530's to the dragonfly. I played back a song using poweramp and I don't hear anything. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DanBa

As far as I know, for the time being the AudioQuest DragronFly can only work with a Galaxy S4 using the USB Audio Recorder PRO app available on the Google Play store.
  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudiorecorderpro
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2910
   
  For the time being, Samsung and AudioQuest developers don't have the same understanding of some part of the USB specification.
  http://developer.samsung.com/forum/board/thread/view.do?boardName=GeneralB&messageId=227582&startId=zzzzz~


----------



## rmilewsk

Thanks for all of the help. I bought USB audio recorder pro and am able to play back flac files using the AQ dragonfly. A couple of questions.
   
  1. How the heck do I control the volume? I don't see any volume controls in the application and the phone volume doesn't do anything.
   
  2. Can USB audio recorder pro be set to continue playback when the phone display is shut off? Every time I shut it off the AQ dragonfly looks like it is deinitialized.


----------



## tone

Well unfortunately my samsung galaxy s4 doesn't work with my hrt microstreamer at all. I haven't tried the s4 with the usb audio player pro though (which doesn't help me with spotify). Its so weird since my galaxy s3 worked great with the microstreamer (both nuetron player + spotify worked just fine with the s3!).


----------



## rmilewsk

By the way the Galaxy S4 > OTG cable > AQ Dragonfly > shure 530's sounds INCREDIBLE!. And I have the JH Audio 13 pro's coming. Listening to Paul Simon's Graceland "Diamonds on the soles of her shoes"


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





rmilewsk said:


> Thanks for all of the help. I bought USB audio recorder pro and am able to play back flac files using the AQ dragonfly. A couple of questions.
> 
> 1. How the heck do I control the volume? I don't see any volume controls in the application and the phone volume doesn't do anything.


 
   
  You can use the volume control of the mixer tab to adjust the volume of the DragonFly.
   

   
   


rmilewsk said:


> 2. Can USB audio recorder pro be set to continue playback when the phone display is shut off? Every time I shut it off the AQ dragonfly looks like it is deinitialized.


 
   
  I’m used to listen music on my Galaxy S3 + ODAC using USB Audio Recorder PRO in shuffle mode while reading ebook.
   
  1. USB Audio Recorder PRO in shuffle mode
2. Click on the Home key
3. Launch eReader app, or launch any other app, or screen timeout


----------



## scrypt

My HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC with micro USB just arrived and it works with absolutely everything on my S4 -- Neutron, USB AR Pro, even the stock player.  No need to use an OTG cable, as it's built in.
  
 http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=62&product_id=124

 In portable usage, this DAC looks like an adapter attached to my S4 and nothing else. It also sounds quite good. The volume keys of the S4 control the volume of the DAC even without an amp (though of course an amp is needed to power one's head/earphones regardless of volume).


----------



## rmilewsk

Thanks. I did find that mixer tab for the volume. It seems as though the precision of the volume control with my setup leaves much to be desired. The tiniest changes result it huge volume swings. It's almost impossible to get a good volume because i can't use my finger to move the bar in small enough increments. Has anyone else found a solution for this?


----------



## rmilewsk

That looks very close to what the OTG cable > AQ dragonfly looks like. They have combined them into one unit.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





rmilewsk said:


> Thanks. I did find that mixer tab for the volume. It seems as though the precision of the volume control with my setup leaves much to be desired. The tiniest changes result it huge volume swings. It's almost impossible to get a good volume because i can't use my finger to move the bar in small enough increments. Has anyone else found a solution for this?


 
   
  As the developer of USB Audio Recorder PRO frequently chimes in on the following thread
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2940
  you could post your fine tune volume control requirement there.


----------



## NBAJ2K

I bought a UCA202,powered OTG, Micro USB car charger and 3.5mm to 2 RCA and received them in the mail yesterday was all excited to try this on my Galaxy S4. I checked 'audio output' mode under 'Accessory' and tried to play some of the music on my phone. For some reason the any audio file does not play. (I'm using the stock S4 Rom). 

I get the error ' Couldn't play the track you requested' when trying to play a file in Google Music, and when trying to play any file in PowerAmp, it stays on 0:00 and never starts. I even tried the same with YouTube and videos don't even play until I unplug it. As soon as I unplug the OTG, everything plays fine out of the phone speaker. 

This is definitely frustrating. Does anyone possibly have any suggestions how I could get this working with my Galaxy S4? Now that I have everything, I'm not sure what else to try, unless somehow the OTG I bought from Amazon is faulty. 

The phone it looks like doesn't charge with it since the cable doesnt seem to go in all the way. I figured that this shouldn't matter though and that even without the car charger plugged in it should still work 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

-J


----------



## mhoram

I am not an expert, but I have seen something similar before. First, you don't have to check audio output. I didn't and mine works. YMMV. 
 I have Poweramp and I have seen this before. It means that the file itself is not playable, or it is not in the right place, or something. In other words, it is an issue with Poweramp. If I find the emails I got from the developer I will let you know exactly what I found out. The fact that it works when you unplug the OTG makes me think that it is not Poweramp, though. I think your OTG cable is defective. I ran into a similar problem, and I bought two new ones and both work fine, and the first one does not work. The first one is a model and brand that works for other people, so I think my first one was defective. They make millions of these as cheap as they can and re-brand them, so there is a certain amount of defective units. Also, you might get a new one that is not powered. I have had a problem when I plug my OTG cable in, if my S4 sees a load on it, it will not play anything until I unplug it and re-pug it in. This may not be helpful, but you can see there are a number of issues possible.


----------



## CantScareMe

Guys, what's the sound quality like from the inbuilt headphone output? 
  
 The one from my 'ancient' phone - samsung galaxy 1 (i9000) with voodoo sound of course - compares very well to the colorfly c3. Almost indistinguishable in fact. I just wanted to get a better galaxy phone but want to use only the headphone output.


----------



## NBAJ2K

(DELETED)


----------



## hatefulsandwich

The i9500 has a good Wolfson DAC, apparently, while the i9505 has a Qualcomm design. I've not compared my S1 side-by-side with my i9505, but I seem to think I preferred the S1. Not because of any particular problem with the quality on the S4, but just something in the fullness of sound. That said, you can mess with the sound when using Viper4Android and i think it's perfectly acceptable. I think it might be the amp in the S4 that isn't quite up to snuff, but the DAC doesn't present a problem IMO. As far as I understand it's the same DAC as the HTC One, but the One has a better amp.


----------



## CantScareMe

hatefulsandwich said:


> The i9500 has a good Wolfson DAC, apparently, while the i9505 has a Qualcomm design. I've not compared my S1 side-by-side with my i9505, but I seem to think I preferred the S1. Not because of any particular problem with the quality on the S4, but just something in the fullness of sound. That said, you can mess with the sound when using Viper4Android and i think it's perfectly acceptable. I think it might be the amp in the S4 that isn't quite up to snuff, but the DAC doesn't present a problem IMO. As far as I understand it's the same DAC as the HTC One, but the One has a better amp.


 
  
  
 Thanks a lot for that mate.
  
 I heard the HTC One a month or two ago. Very good sound with an unusually wide soundstage. Even without the beats audio I found it still too bassy - the i9000 voodoo is much more balanced and less v shaped. Must be a way of changing the HTC Ones sound output to my liking.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Hm, I still wouldn't take it to be that the i9505 necessarily souds like the One exactly. When I got V4A, I bumped bass up a bit, although that just might be personal preference.

I also use Neutron player. I can pretty much get sound I'm happy enough with and I imagine most would be able to. I keep my i9000 around for when I can go jogging again because the S4 is just so big for running around with, IMO. The original galaxy is a very practical size as a music player. I use the S4 in the car mainly at the moment and have no issue with its quality for that, but haven't actually tried it on a jog yet(waiting for weather to be more suitable).


----------



## Olanzky

for some reason I did a couple of test to verify that E17 bypasses the S4 DAC via minimicro
 or even USB OTG cable.
 both cables are working for me as I was able to listen 
 thru Alpen's output jack. I had this thinking of doing some test since I found out that
 volume rocker on the S4 is still working despite it was connected to E17.
  
  
 So here's what I did. resample Eagles Hotel California 24/192 down to 24/96 via 
 dbpoweramp. PowerAmp was able to play this Hirez directly. When i try to connect the
 Alpen on S4 it did lock and then hit play. The E17 display on top that it was still on 16/
 44khz while on the S4 it did show 24/96khz. in short I didnt hear any difference at all. so 
 I did use USB Audio Recorder Pro and it did connect to the E17. Luckily as I hit the play 
 button E17 displayed 24/96khz which the USB Audio app shows as well. Only that time 
 I heard what was about to be heard. The bass slam is quite noticeable and so as the 
 soundstage. You could almost pinpoint their places and my HeirAudio 4.ai delivered all
 the clarity of the entire song.
 One more thing is when I was about to press the volume rocker in the S4 it did not 
 affect the volume at all, even at 0 level. all the volume is handled by the E17 as well as 
 connecting my plug to S4 audio jack I couldn't hear anything. See screenshot of the app 
 playing the 24/96khz flac file.
  
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5Er0FZA9gDMa0U2bTJ4YW9ta1k/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## rdsu

Do you know if we can use an external DAC with Galaxy S4 mini?


----------



## snowcrashedx

scrypt said:


> My HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC with micro USB just arrived and it works with absolutely everything on my S4 -- Neutron, USB AR Pro, even the stock player.  No need to use an OTG cable, as it's built in.
> 
> http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=62&product_id=124
> 
> In portable usage, this DAC looks like an adapter attached to my S4 and nothing else. It also sounds quite good. The volume keys of the S4 control the volume of the DAC even without an amp.


 
  
 Can anyone else verify that the HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC works with regular S4 audio apps? I've seen yes's and no's, but a second 'yes' would be assuring as I have one on order. i9505 version...


----------



## Ari33

snowcrashedx said:


> Can anyone else verify that the HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC works with regular S4 audio apps? I've seen yes's and no's, but a second 'yes' would be assuring as I have one on order. i9505 version...


 
  
  A partial answer...
  
_"Just to update those curious_
  
_The HiFimeDIY Sabre mini works just great with the i9505 Samsung S4.  Tested it only with Poweramp but at least it doesn't require USB Recorder software._
  
_Not sure if the Sabre mini has some kind of a pre-amp built in or if the Android can't do true Line-Out but the volume control works to raise the volume with the Sabre Mini.  True line-out shouldn't have that. Not sure what the deal is"_
  
 From post 2466 on this page - http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2460


----------



## scrypt

snowcrashedx said:


> Can anyone else verify that the HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC works with regular S4 audio apps? I've seen yes's and no's, but a second 'yes' would be assuring as I have one on order. i9505 version...


 
  
  
 I can verify that the "Tiny" version of the HiFiMeDIY Sabre DAC for Android (micro-USB, built-in OTG) works with every single sonic app I've used: Neutron, Poweramp, the stock player, Amazon's mp3 player, USB Audio Recorder Pro, etc.  Same with movie players, games, and every other application that generates sound.
  
 The physical volume buttons on the S4 also work with the DAC and every app I've used.  The _only_ exception, sadly, is USB Audio Pro, which does ignore the buttons and plays at full volume.
  
 One caveat:  The USB side of the DAC/cable has always been a tad loose on mine and, if not kept completely flat and motionless, can disconnect sporadically.  You can move the other end of the micro-USB connector up and down within the cable -- the entire connector slides.  I hope that means I received a bad one and not that common manufacturing defects plague the entire line.
  
 Also:  As I mentioned above, an amp really is necessary with the HiFiMeDIY Tiny even though the volume is completely controllable via your phone's physical buttons.  Without an amp, the DAC will be underpowered and the sound more detailed than stock but also tinny and thin.  My hoary Ray Samuels Hornet makes all the difference.


----------



## DanBa

scrypt said:


> The physical volume buttons on the S4 also work with the DAC and every app I've used.  The _only_ exception, sadly, is USB Audio Pro, which does ignore the buttons and plays at full volume.


 
  
 You could use the volume control of its Mixer tab.


----------



## snowcrashedx

ari33 said:


> A partial answer...
> 
> _"Just to update those curious_
> 
> ...







scrypt said:


> I can verify that the "Tiny" version of the HiFiMeDIY Sabre DAC for Android (micro-USB, built-in OTG) works with every single sonic app I've used: Neutron, Poweramp, the stock player, Amazon's mp3 player, USB Audio Recorder Pro, etc.  Same with movie players, games, and every other application that generates sound.
> 
> The physical volume buttons on the S4 also work with the DAC and every app I've used.  The _only_ exception, sadly, is USB Audio Pro, which does ignore the buttons and plays at full volume.
> 
> ...




Thank you both for great answers. When I switched from the Lumia 1020 (amazing camera and audio) to an S4 the drop in fidelity was precipitous. I would really like to know what DAC is in the Lumias... nice and full sound out of the box.


----------



## MrLou

The cypherlabs algorhythm solo db will work with the s4 using usb audio recorder pro app and a regular micro to mini cable. Oddly enough I can not get the CLAS to connect to the s4 with the otg cable.


----------



## snowcrashedx

So I did receive the mini Sabre DAC and the upgrade from stock I9505 is a treat. Better instrument separation, punchier bass, and an overall increase in volume. It's apparent now the I9505 internal DAC/amp is anemic in comparison. I'm only using this in my car atm. Tried with headphones and an amp is definitely needed in this case. Not bad for Android. Keep hopes in check though as it is an incremental upgrade vs better, more expensive options.


----------



## MrLou

Usb audio recorder pro updated and now even know the CLAS will still connect to the s4, usb app does not function correctly anymore. The tracks all play like there at 78 speed


----------



## twister6

How do you guys find it in term of comfort to carry both smartphone and separate amp?  I have Note 2 and soon to be getting UE900 (have/had also various "budget" IEH such as S4A II, UE600vi, M-Duo, etc.).  I really itching to get Fiio amp, but it will be almost like carrying one of those external charging batteries   It's fine once you have it down on a surface next to the phone, but when you have to carry it around - what do you do?  Attach it with rubber band or something?


----------



## Ari33

twister6 said:


> How do you guys find it in term of comfort to carry both smartphone and separate amp?.. when you have to carry it around - what do you do?  Attach it with rubber band or something?


 
  
 Either rubber bands, velcro... or for a far stronger attachment 3M Dual Lock.


----------



## twister6

ari33 said:


> Either rubber bands, velcro... or for a far stronger attachment 3M Dual Lock.


 
  
  
 Funny, I just through rubber as an example but after reading your reply and looking at some of the pictures on Fiio where they have E07k attached with a rubber band - looks like that's exactly what people do.
  
 Btw, should I assume E17 (through OTG cable) would be one of the best  (in terms of price/performance) for this application?


----------



## MrLou

mrlou said:


> Usb audio recorder pro updated and now even know the CLAS will still connect to the s4, usb app does not function correctly anymore. The tracks all play like there at 78 speed


new version 1.2.7 works


----------



## CantScareMe

http://www.head-fi.org/t/684861/audinst-hud-mx2-vs-odac-o2-vs-graham-slee-bitzie-a-few-portable-dac-amps 
  
  
 As promised a review on the bitzie amongst the audinst and ODAC/O2


----------



## KTamas

silly question buy does Spotify / Google music work through USB DAC?


----------



## scrypt

ktamas said:


> silly question buy does Spotify / Google music work through USB DAC?


 

 It depends entirely on the level of compatibility of the DAC, KT.  Certain models work only with USB Audio Recorder Pro, while others reproduce every giggle and blip which an S4 is capable of producing.
  
 With the Tiny DAC and the E17, yes, Spotify works; the same is probably true for the E18. 
  
 For a full list of compatible DACs, see the list which DanBa updates every four or five pages on his USB Audio thread.


----------



## Deinonych

Found this thread while searching for a way to output audio from my Samsung GS4.  I have the FiiO E17 along with a OTG cable to connect the phone to the DAC.  However, I only get sound from the external speaker of the phone when I play a song (using PowerAmp).  I've seen other threads stating this combination works, but I seem to be missing something.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## JD1993

You've got all the correct settings, yes? I believe you need to go to Settings -> My Device -> Accessory -> make sure 'Audio output mode' is checked.


----------



## Deinonych

Yes, that's correct.  I have "Audio Output Mode" checked in the settings menu.  When I connect the E17, nothing changes on the phone, as if it doesn't even recognize it is there.


----------



## rmilewsk

Audio output mode does nothing to get the audio out in this manner.


----------



## av911

deinonych said:


> Found this thread while searching for a way to output audio from my Samsung GS4.  I have the FiiO E17 along with a OTG cable to connect the phone to the DAC.  However, I only get sound from the external speaker of the phone when I play a song (using PowerAmp).  I've seen other threads stating this combination works, but I seem to be missing something.  Any thoughts on this?



 


http://www.head-fi.org/t/667838/samsung-galaxy-s4-compatible-portable-dac-amps/15#post_9556233

Have you tried another cable?


----------



## BowWazoo

Hi.
  
 This ist my first post.
 Sorry for my bad english.
 Yesterday i treid to get the audioquest dragonfly to work. But it wont.
 I installed the latest trial of the usb audio recorder and connected a the dragonfly over a (good working) otg cable to my galaxy s4 (Revolution rom).
 After opening a wav track was nothing to hear.
 In the mixer-menu was just the info: "This device has no mixer controls"
  
 Can you help me?
  
 By the way: does a kernel exisit, to activate usb audio on the S4?


----------



## baydude

Does the s4 dac output uac1?


----------



## BowWazoo

Hmm, i cant remember. I was just testing by a dealer.
 I thought thats not necessary to change any settings in this app?!


----------



## BowWazoo

I got a answer from the devolopers:
"There are issues with the S4 on Android 4.2 that are resolved with 4.3.
I would wait until 4.3 is released for your S4 and try again."


----------



## Deinonych

av911 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/667838/samsung-galaxy-s4-compatible-portable-dac-amps/15#post_9556233
> 
> Have you tried another cable?


 
  
 I suppose it could be the cable.  I don't have another one on hand, so I'll have to try and pick one up.  This is the one I have:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DHN9CMO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 Any recommendations for a different one?


----------



## mhoram

Deinonych, you may try another OTG cable. I have the S4 and had exactly the same problem. Drove me crazy. You don't have to enable the audio out. I have tried mine enabled and not enabled with absolutely no difference. It was a faulty OTG cable. When I got a new one from Amazon, everything worked great. I am using the Leckerton UHA-6S II DAC/amp. Fantastic.


----------



## Deinonych

mhoram said:


> Deinonych, you may try another OTG cable. I have the S4 and had exactly the same problem. Drove me crazy. You don't have to enable the audio out. I have tried mine enabled and not enabled with absolutely no difference. It was a faulty OTG cable. When I got a new one from Amazon, everything worked great. I am using the Leckerton UHA-6S II DAC/amp. Fantastic.


 

 Thanks.  I'm going to try to pick up another one today at Fry's.  If they don't have any in stock, I found one on Amazon that should work.  Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## BowWazoo

Second try to get the dragonfly to work. It works.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But, if there is a difference in the soundquality (in comparission to the S4 aux), than a very small one...
 However.
  
 Does anyone know if there is a kernel for the S4, thats allows usb audio output?


----------



## av911

deinonych said:


> I suppose it could be the cable.  I don't have another one on hand, so I'll have to try and pick one up.  This is the one I have:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DHN9CMO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Any recommendations for a different one?



 


Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/CNE16187-Micro-USB-OTG-Adapter/dp/B005QX7KYU/ref=pd_cp_pc_2


----------



## Deinonych

Thanks!


----------



## baydude

Anyone know what's the best Galaxy S4 custom ROM for audiophiles? one that enables usb audio out w/o USB Audio Recorder Pro.


----------



## mhoram

Baydude, you don't need a custom ROM to enable USB audio out without Audio Pro. Unless you want a custom ROM for other reasons. I have had no problem with my USB audio, and I am on stock ROM, and I am not using Audio Pro. I could not get Audio Pro to work th my S4.


----------



## baydude

mhoram said:


> Baydude, you don't need a custom ROM to enable USB audio out without Audio Pro. Unless you want a custom ROM for other reasons. I have had no problem with my USB audio, and I am on stock ROM, and I am not using Audio Pro. I could not get Audio Pro to work th my S4.


 
  
 What version is your ROM?


----------



## Deinonych

Picked up a new OTG cable from Amazon, and I'm able to connect and use my Fiio E17 with my phone now.  Thanks for all the helpful advice and suggestions!
  
 One additional question: is there a way to output at a higher resolution than 16/48?  I have some 24/96 FLAC files on my phone, but when I play them through the E17, it shows the output at 16/48.  I'm using PowerAmp to play my files.


----------



## ranhoubeiyin

right,using that method to connect it will bypass the E17's DAC. You'd be amping the amped signal from the S4 headphone jack.thanks


----------



## Deinonych

???
  
 I'm not using the headphone jack, I'm using USB audio out with an OTG cable connected to the USB-in on the E17.


----------



## mhoram

ROM version is 4.2.2


----------



## walkman_heart

very good news my friends!!!

now s4 (i9505) can play high bit rate flac 24/96 by flashing omega rom v16 - xxuemk9 using default music app and hp-out!!!

yes!!!

however still no sound is coming-out when using my microstreamer dac 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deinonych

deinonych said:


> One additional question: is there a way to output at a higher resolution than 16/48?  I have some 24/96 FLAC files on my phone, but when I play them through the E17, it shows the output at 16/48.  I'm using PowerAmp to play my files.


 
  
 Bump.  Does anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## audiotux

for those having problems using usb audio out try to disable the power saver function i had to do the same as the gs4 would not do the usb audio out with it enabled.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

deinonych said:


> Bump.  Does anyone know the answer to this?


 
  
 I saw an app in the google store: "USB audio player pro"
  
 That claims to be able to do it. Let us know if you try it.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Is anyone running the C5D with their S4? If so, do does it work well?


----------



## king conan

Guys,
  
 A 4.4.2 (test) ROM from Samsung was leaked a few days ago, it would be nice to test behaviour with DAC's if it changes anything or not.
  
 I really want to see fixed the HRT microstreamer compatibility. Do you think it could be fixed?


----------



## phi303

I'm using the LINDY Computer Connection Technology OTG with my e17 and it does say "LOCK" when connect it to my S4 but audio still comes out of my built-in speakers.
  
I have no option to turn off "power saving" mode as i'm on  4.4.2
  
I'm running KOT49H.s001.131204 rom
  
My sound menu in options doesn't show anything that resembles "usb accessory". I've also looked through gravitybox and can't find anything either.
  
I've hit a wall and have no idea what else I can do to get my TMO S4 to push the audio through USB, anyone have any experiences with kitkat roms? Should I be looking for a new kernel? 
  
I'm using PlayerPro with DSPPack 
  
any input would be most welcome!


----------



## phi303

I'm running KOT49H 4.4.2 Danvdh ROM and using the amazon LINDY Computer Connection Technology OTG, my e17 says "LOCK" when i connect the cable but PlayerPRO still plays audio out of the built-in speaker instead of pushing the audio through USB.
  
I dont have the ability to turn off "power save" as i'm on kitkat nor do i see a "usb accessory" in my audio options; i've looked in gravity box and turned on and off DSP and am completely out of ideas.
  
Is it a kernel problem? Any suggestions would be most welcome!


----------



## av911

I briefly tried 4.4.2 TW + Magical Unicorn kernal and it works with the E17.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Hope you guys have checked the thread on Android USB audio in the portable sources forum? I think conversation there is a bit further along than here. 

Since someone asked above in this thread, can confirm Ultimate Audio Player Pro works perfectly for higher than 16 - bit output and also dramatically increases the number of compatible DACs. Plenty of information in the aforementioned thread in the portable sources forum.


----------



## phi303

I downloaded the trial version of "USB Audio Player PRO" and it plays files perfectly fine via OTG USB to the e17 but the UI is horrendous. I wish there was some way to tell PlayerPRO to switch audio output or something.


----------



## phi303

nztechfreak said:


> Hope you guys have checked the thread on Android USB audio in the portable sources forum? I think conversation there is a bit further along than here.
> 
> Since someone asked above in this thread, can confirm Ultimate Audio Player Pro works perfectly for higher than 16 - bit output and also dramatically increases the number of compatible DACs. Plenty of information in the aforementioned thread in the portable sources forum.


 
 I could not find "Ultimate Audio Player Pro" anywhere in the play store.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Doh! Typo, meant the one you referenced: 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro


----------



## Paco62

deinonych said:


> Picked up a new OTG cable from Amazon, and I'm able to connect and use my Fiio E17 with my phone now.  Thanks for all the helpful advice and suggestions!
> 
> One additional question: is there a way to output at a higher resolution than 16/48?  I have some 24/96 FLAC files on my phone, but when I play them through the E17, it shows the output at 16/48.  I'm using PowerAmp to play my files.


 
  
 I am running into the same thing.  PowerAmp shows an output of 96/24, but E17 shows 48/16.  I have not tried USB Audio Recorder, but will mess around with it later to see if I get the same thing.  Kind of stinks if that is the case because PowerAmp is pretty sweet.


----------



## Paco62

deinonych said:


> Picked up a new OTG cable from Amazon, and I'm able to connect and use my Fiio E17 with my phone now.  Thanks for all the helpful advice and suggestions!
> 
> One additional question: is there a way to output at a higher resolution than 16/48?  I have some 24/96 FLAC files on my phone, but when I play them through the E17, it shows the output at 16/48.  I'm using PowerAmp to play my files.


 
  
 So I downloaded USB Audio Player Pro and it works fine.  It down converts my 192/24 to 96/24, but my understanding is that is a limit of USB.  It's a shame too, because Poweramp is a really slick player and USB Audio Player Pro's interface feels like it was really effective about 2004. I can only hope that it is in it's infancy and will undergo massive UI enhancements.  That said, the sounds coming out are just plain beautiful.  For what it's worth, I posted the results on Poweramps forum as they seem to believe that what USB Audio Pro is doing is not possible.
  
 One other thing that it odd.  When I plug the phone into the Samsung Smart Dock (which has full size USB out), USB Audio PRO will recognize the USB and work just fine.  Poweramp will not work.  The only way Poweramp will work is when you are using USB OTG and no docking station.  Same experience when the E17 is docked with the E09.  USB Audio Player Pro works great.  Poweramp does not.


----------



## alonn

Hi, I just ordered this OTG cable, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00871PHES/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and was wondering if it will work with the Schiit Modi if i have a powered USB hub. Thanks


----------



## greenkomodo1

Any good apps or anything to help get better quality?


----------



## JD1993

There are two that I know: Denon Music Player and Neutron. Both require a bit of messing around to set up, and you have to pay for Neutron. With my current position, I'm honestly considering buying a high quality music player instead of trying to get my phone to sound good.


----------



## madnanny1

please could someone out there tell me if Samsung mp3 have a resume play function,like many others ie sony,sansa fuse       many thanks madnanny1


----------



## JD1993

I've actually totally given up on playing music from my phone. I've just moved on to buy a Fiio x5.


----------



## orb2k

jd1993 said:


> I've actually totally given up on playing music from my phone. I've just moved on to buy a Fiio x5.




I'm still debating between the X5 and the iBasso DX90. Neither one of them have a removable battery.


----------



## JD1993

I actually just got back from a trip to France. The flight there was 10 and a half hours (because of a 4 and a half hour wait due to a faulty instrument), and the flight back was around 7 and a half hours. I listened to music for a good 7 hours on the flight there, and a good 4 hours on the flight back. The battery went down 2 bars on the way there, and didn't go down at all on the flight back. So the battery is pretty darn good. Sound quality is fine, too. It doesn't power all headphones, but it does a decent job, and plays quite a large number of music formats. No complaints with it.


----------



## timza

bunnyfluffy said:


> Is anyone running the C5D with their S4? If so, do does it work well?


 

 I am really interested in this question, that was not previously answered. I am interested in playing music from my Samsung Galaxy S4 phone, out the USB port, into a JDS Labs C5D DAC/Amp. It appears, based on post #63 that I can do this with a USB cable, without changing any phone settings. It appears that the apps discussed in this thread are players that would play music files that I would copy over to my phone memory, but I am interested in playing music with the Rhapsody app and SiriusXM app.


----------



## baydude

I use the C5D via USB on my S4 with any app but on a custom CyanogenMod ROM.  I think any CM ROM will work via USB.


----------



## timza

Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## slowpickr

Question, I have a Fiio E11k amp.  Would a cable such as the one at the link below work between the Galaxy S4 USB output to the amp input?  Thinking this would get a cleaner signal into the amp and thus improve sound.
  
 Thanks.
  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA39V1PT8936&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleMKP-PC-_-pla-_-Audio+Video+Cables-_-9SIA39V1PT8936


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

ketchupninja said:


> Currently using the FiiO E17 for my S4 at the moment.  Just enable USB audio in settings and get a OTG cable from Toxic Cable's ebay listing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111036655521?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> FiiO's E18 is supposedly coming out sometime next month, I'd probably wait for that unless you needed something right now.


 
 Thank You KetchupNinja,
  
 I just posted payment with JDS Labs for an OTG cable which looks identical to the one from Toxic's listing (which doesn't seem to be active anymore) I'll find out in a few days and post back!!


----------



## judge34411

just if anyone is interested monoprice has a OTG very cheap and it works awsome with my Edge6 and dragonfly


----------



## mhoram

I have been using a Galaxy S4 for two years now with PowerAmp. I get excellent sound with a number of different music types including classical, rock, folk, world, etc. I also have a Leckerton UHA-6S mk2 that is amazing with the S4. I have been using PowerAmp for many years with great success in sound quality on Samsung and HTC phones.


----------



## judge34411

mhoram said:


> I have been using a Galaxy S4 for two years now with PowerAmp. I get excellent sound with a number of different music types including classical, rock, folk, world, etc. I also have a Leckerton UHA-6S mk2 that is amazing with the S4. I have been using PowerAmp for many years with great success in sound quality on Samsung and HTC phones.


 
 What IEM's are you using?


----------



## mhoram

Etymotic ER4-S, and HiFiMan RE-262. The Etys are absolutely fantastic with the Leckerton.


----------



## judge34411

mhoram said:


> Etymotic ER4-S, and HiFiMan RE-262. The Etys are absolutely fantastic with the Leckerton.


 
 Nice. I am getting or have gotten rid of a pair of SE535 and waiting on a pair of ACS Evolve. would put the link but I have a feeling being new here it would not be allowed. Do the ACS and the ER-S share some components? Sad thing is, only you get to hear it haha. The wife thinks I am nuts, and want to plug them in her ears, buttttt!!! Will share what I think of them in a 100 odd hours of use.


----------



## judge34411

Oh the SE 535 my daughter has or soon will so please all don't ask


----------



## H20Fidelity

You guys can read about me setting up Tralucent DacAmp One with my Samsung Galaxy S4 in the link below. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/6825#post_11733144


And... 

For some lucky person there's one going cheap on the forums. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/745352/f-s-tralucent-dac-amp-one-free-shipping


For $250 you can have sound better (imo) than DX90, Pono Player, Cayin N6.


----------

